# Iso small standard



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I would be interested in this topic also but am in the Pacific NW but would travel for the right dog. There are so many different dog sports that reputable breeders don't have to be tied to the show circuit. Plus a 30lb dog is a perfect size. Not a target for predators, yet easy to hike with & pick up as they get older or have emergencies.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I saw on Facebook that Lexa at Moonrise has a possible black or apricot moyen litter planned for fall/winter, but she’s trying to gauge serious interest first.

Moonrise is located in South Carolina:








MOYEN POODLES


Our MOYEN POODLES | Moonrise poodles




moonrisepoodles.com





Moyen is my dream size.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree that moyen is a great size. Karbit has two retired adults on the web page right now.


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

DancingBay said:


> Can anyone point me to a small standard breeder who:
> 1. Breeds to improve the breed, i.e. shows conformation (ukc ok) and at least 1 performance discipline.
> 2. Fully health tests
> 3. Puppy culture
> ...


Chara Poodles on fb. 3 red males available. Mom 45, dad 50lb. I bought one from her. Near Rock City and Ruby Falls. Northwest GA. Priced within reason.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

DancingBay said:


> 6. No intervariety breeders.


Just curious about this criterion. Many "moyens" here in the USA are actually inter-variety. They probably have a much lower COI than small standards.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Just curious about this criterion. Many "moyens" here in the USA are actually inter-variety. They probably have a much lower COI than small standards.


Would that be considered a moyen then?

From the Moonrise website, it sounds like they’re breeding true moyens:

_Our Dogs are European Imports and/or have European Heritage. I do not breed inter variety moyens._


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Would that be considered a moyen then?
> 
> From the Moonrise website, it sounds like they’re breeding true moyens:
> 
> _Our Dogs are European Imports and/or have European Heritage. I do not breed inter variety moyens._


I don't know Moonrise at all, but I know other breeders who advertise as breeding moyens that are actually inter-variety. Just wondering what the OP's reservations were about inter-variety poodle breeding.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

ivy1 said:


> Chara Poodles on fb. 3 red males available. Mom 45, dad 50lb. I bought one from her. Near Rock City and Ruby Falls. Northwest GA. Priced within reason.


As a breeder of doodles and merles, this breeder probably does not fit the OP’s requirements.


----------

